# Who's in? Harpoon B2B Ride



## ctenidae (Jan 7, 2008)

136 miles. Miles 50-60 are going to suck.

http://www.harpoonbrewery.com/index.cfm/page/index.cfm?cdid=92609#elevation


----------



## cbcbd (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks like a great overnight tour to do!



ctenidae said:


> 136 miles. Miles 50-60 are going to suck.


Not really that bad...looks like 1000ft elevation gain in 10 miles? Far from a gnarly hill climb.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 7, 2008)

I think I'd rather do short and steep than the long grind.
136 miles is a pretty long ride in the saddle.


----------



## marcski (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks like a great ride.  They did an article on the ride in Bicycle mag a few months ago.  I won't be able to get away.


----------

